# Looking for mid week rides Jan 28-Feb 8



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Looking for mid week rides Jan 28-Feb 8

Hi

I will be visiting family in Torrance and spend a bit of time in Hollywood. I plan to use this vacation as my own training camp.
With the help of this forum I know of/will know of some rides on the weekends. I also know of club rides with South Bay Wheelman and SFVBC.

I am looking for riding partners for mid week rides. i have a car so rides in the Valley, Malibu, Pasadena etc, are not out of the question.

Last time i did Topanga, Stunt and down Tuna Canyon by myself on a Monday afternoon, I had a front tire blowout going down Tuna. Lets just say i am bit hesitant to ride deserted mountain roads by myself.

Looking for rides between 30 and 60+ miles. If you have a day in mind please post or PM me.

Thanks


----------

